# Seerose wird angefressen



## braindrain (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo Spezialisten,

ich habe ein wenig in Eurem Forum gelesen und bin beeindruckt, was manche Leute für schöne Gartenteiche haben  

In meinem Kübelteich habe ich seit ca. 4 Wochen eine kleine Seerose (Perrys Red Glow). Sie hat schon einige neue Blätter bekommen und schien sich wohlzufühlen. Leider werden die neuen Blätter, die noch unter Wasser sind von irgend einem Tier angefressen. Auch die größeren Blätter auf dem Wasser haben schon lauter Löcher:






__ Schnecken und __ Seerosenblattkäfer(larven) habe ich keine entdeckt, sondern nur Schnaken-(Mücken-)larven, kleine schwarze runde Larven und diese rötlichen Gesellen:





Was ist das und könnte das Tier vielleicht daran Schuld sein?

Ich wollte einen __ Rückenschwimmer reinsetzen, der bestimmt alle kleinen Tiere fressen würde. Nur leider habe ich bislang niergendwo einen fangen können.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## niri (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose wird angefressen*

hi braindrain,

es könnten zuckmückenlarven sein (das rote tierchen auf deinem bild ist eine solche larve, allerdings gehen die roten eher nicht an die seerosenblätter und pflanzen). schau dir die blätter gnaz genau an, auch von unten. die zuckmückenlarven sind in dem fall dann bräunlich-durchsichtig. das problem hatte ich am anfang meiner minis auch (siehe diesen link: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2762), viel kann man dagegen nicht machen  , ausser larven immer wieder mit küchenkrepp entfernen.

lg
ina


----------



## braindrain (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose wird angefressen*

Hallo Ina,

danke für Deine Hinweise. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, was das für ein rotes Getier ist.

Unter den Blättern kann ich nichts entdecken. was mich sehr wundert ist, daß die neuen Blätter, die noch unter Wasser sind, total zerfressen sind.

Ich werde noch etwas warten und hoffen, daß noch ein paar neue Blätter kommen, die nicht gefressen werden - ansonsten werde ich halt mal komplett das Wasser wechseln und hoffen, daß das hilft.

Viele Grüße

braindrain


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose wird angefressen*

Hallo Braindrain (wir wollen doch nicht hoffen, dass das wirklich so ist)!

Schau noch mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/58

Ansonsten :Willkommen2 in der Abteilung Miniteiche.

Ich kann Deinen Vorstellungsthread mit den Fotos gar nicht finden


----------



## braindrain (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose wird angefressen*

Hallo Blumenelse,

danke für die herzliche Begrüßung  

Wenn es Euch froh macht, darf ein Admin gerne den Beitrag in die Vorstellungsrubrik verschieben - Foto ist ja dabei :hai

Eigentlich hab ich auch nur einen rechteckigen 70 Liter Mörtelkübel mit einer Seerose und einigen __ Wasserlinsen, die ich aus einem Weiher gefischt habe. Den schönen Molch, den ich dabei gefangen hatte, habe ich wieder freigelassen, denn der wäre in dem Domizil bestimmt nicht froh geworden.

Diesen Kübelteich habe ich  nur deshalb, weil meine Freundin unbedingt eine Seerose haben wollte. Aber sie will auch noch __ Lotos, Schilfgras, eine Wohnung in Hongkong, Kinder...

Besonders letzteres hält mich davon ab einen größeren Teich anzulegen. Und vorletztes auch, weil sich große Teiche so schlecht transportieren lassen und auch kaum Platz in einer 20qm-Wohnung haben   

Und keine Angst: braindrain ist keine Krankheit, sondern beschreibt die Situation, daß gutausgebildete Menschen ins Ausland abwandern. Bis jetzt bin ich aber noch da und gucke täglich wie ein Kind in diesen Kübel. Anfangs weil ich sehen wollte, ob die Seerose bald eine Blüte entwickelt - jetzt nur noch in der Hoffnung, daß sie noch ein paar neue Blätter bekommt.

In den Kübel glotzen bringt die Seerose zwar nicht nach vorn, aber es entspannt ungemein  

LG
braindrain


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose wird angefressen*



			
				braindrain schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es Euch froh macht, darf ein Admin gerne den Beitrag in die Vorstellungsrubrik verschieben - Foto ist ja dabei



Nee - das güldet so nicht. Da erwarten wir schon einen liebevolleren Beitrag mit einem richtigen Foto vom Gesamtkunstwerk!


----------

